# Pitlochry - Hattie's Tearoom



## Dr Forinor (Jul 30, 2018)

Have driven/walked right past this Tearoom many a time in the past when I wasn't into my coffee, this time however the blackboard outside the front door grabbed my attention. A little information about coffee that made me think they might actually know a little about coffee.

Went in to speak to them and they informed me they roast their own beans, fresh. That day they had a Colombian coffee, of single origin according to them. Excellent!!

Proper industrial grinder (I wish I knew enough to be able to tell what it was), proper tamp, I would say the extraction process was just shy of 20 seconds (but I didn't time it - I do however have a decent idea of measuring 20 seconds - I do it all the time at work) but the coffee was smooooooth!!

Very helpful people in there, more than happy to answer the questions I asked about their coffee, and he was very obliging when I asked to watch him make my coffee.

Definitely a place to at least visit if you are in Pitlochry


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Dr Forinor said:


> Definitely a place to at least visit if you are in Pitlochry


Personally, would head straight for Edradour distillery.


----------



## Dr Forinor (Jul 30, 2018)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Personally, would head straight for Edradour distillery.


Each to their own.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

They used to have a Macap MXD grinder & a Spaziale 3 group, but haven't been in Pitlochry for ages.


----------

